# Guess my horses breed :)



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Just wanted to see how many people are able to guess my horses breed  (Those who know shhh) lol 

He is a 3 year old and is currently around 16.2 
Goodluck


----------



## SA Trail Rider (Jul 17, 2012)

Friesian cross Warmblood?


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Nope


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I am seeing possible Shire cross? Certainly looks like one I knew!


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

He is a cross but not a shire


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Percheron cross?


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Nope  you are getting closer! He is something X something lol


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Clydesdale x TB? Whatever he is, he is a beauty!


----------



## Rmaree (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes!! He is a Clydesdale X Thoroughbred!! Well done  and thank you very much!


----------



## Labrador (Jul 31, 2013)

He's gorgeous! Great example of a draft cross.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

He is stunning - love his solidness, and that lovely neck!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

He's beautiful...er, handsome!

But I sure wouldn't want him standing on my foot!


----------

